

Ask HN: Outsource on freelancer without worrying about code/idea being stolen - rayanm

I finished the prototype of an idea I&#x27;ve been working on for 6 months (Front end: AngularJS) and backend (JAVA REST). I want to outsource the UI for someone to enhance the look and feel of the UI (design + html5). Should I give all the code to the freelancer (including the backend)?
======
poseid
if you can believe the facebook story of Mark Z., probably not. if you want to
involve with the open-source community, it can make sense to publish the code,
so, that stealing is not a danger, but an option for better collaboration.

